# Got The 29.5s On The Cat!



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Just got the 29.5 outlaws on my 700H1. Skinnies on the front, wides on the back. Tell me what you think.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Looking good! I like cats! I've owned a few.


----------



## mikenick937 (Mar 4, 2013)

That's badass!!!


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Nice looking bike man looks good 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome. Still One of the best tire combos you can run


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice....


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I like it. Great looking cat.

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks good. Big cats always look mean.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Tht is nice man!! Time to hit the pond up and see how long it takes ya!


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Tht is nice man!! Time to hit the pond up and see how long it takes ya!


I went through some deep stuff tonight. And it is so much easier. The front end just comes right up when i want to. And it doesnt even think about spinning them under water.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha i kno wat ya mean


----------

